# RIP, Rusty



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Rusty was a rescue dog. A friend brought him to me about 12 years ago-a very thin, dark red dog who had been found in a dumpster behind a local grocery store. We pieced together part of his story-he and a Lab companion had been running loose for some time. Someone shot and killed the Lab, wounded Rusty but he was able to get away. We never found out how they came to be loose but it was obvious he had never been in a crate, never been on a leash, wasn't housebroken.

I kept him for about 4 months, tended to his wound and taught him to potty only outside, travel in a crate and some very basic obedience. He blossomed and turned out to be a rather pretty, dark boy and very smart.

When he was deemed "ready", we placed him with a local family-doctors with two young sons. They adored Rusty and he really blossomed with them. He was the #1 companion for their young sons, and comforted the family when an unexpected illness, happily resolved, struck. He came to me for occasional boarding when the family traveled to India or South America on missions. He always knew the exact moment his family left to come pick him up and would get very excited, waiting by the door for the entire 20 minutes it took them to get here.

We had estimated him at just under 2 when he came to my house, which would make him about 14 years of age when he peacefully went to the Bridge in November.

The picture they sent me shows a beautiful, dark boy with a lovely white face, sitting outside on the lawn, being hugged by a handsome young man with a huge smile on his face.

Rest in peace, Rusty-you were a special boy and so very loved.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

What a special story. Bless you sweet Rusty.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a sad beginning with a glorious middle and peaceful end. Thank You for sharing Rusty's story. I hope he's met up with Sam, my red boy, and they are fast friends.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Lovely story of Rusty' life,and how he survived to find a special home and family to love. thanks for sharing it with us .RIP Rusty.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Awwww. Rest in peace, Rusty.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a wonderful life after such a rocky start. RIP dear boy, knowing you were well loved and well lived.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

What a moving story...thank you for sharing. RIP Rusty.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Rest in peace, sweet boy.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

You gave Rusty your care, your healing touch, your special training, and a family to love him. You were the turning point in his life. He got to live the wonderful life that all pets should. That should give you a great sense of satisfaction.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Rest in peace sweet Rusty. Thank you for sharing that with us and for helping to give Rusty a better life.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

RIP Rusty.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Great story after a horrible beginning. Thanks for sharing that with us. Rest in peace Rusty.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

A great story to off set all the sad ones. As hard as it isfor those left to grieve, a life well lived and loved and a peaceful death is what any of us can pray for.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

A lovely and touching story - proves what tlc can do for a dog

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Rusty


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Run free at the Bridge, Rusty, and know that your family will always love you.


----------

